# Hives anyone?



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ziggy, my little blue has a bad case of the hives. Noticed he started scratching yesterday more than usual (he is a sensitive one) in the afternoon. I am pretty sure it is some kind of allergic reaction to a bug bite--gnats, something in the grass--don't know. It has happened one othe time and Benadryl cleared him right up. Now I am pushing it with the Benadryl as the hive and cray itching come back in 5 hours (since 1:30am today), and I am dosing him that often. I will see this horrible vet this afternoon as a work in since I can't keep dosing this often and might need something stronger to calm him. He is eating well and perky, just miserable when med wears off. His body is hot too when the hive pop back up. Poor boy 

Anyone had such an issue?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad you are going to the vet. Sorry it is the 'horrible vet'! Hives CAN be really life threatening, IF they swell up the airways. Better be safe than sorry! Sue


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

So just an update for anyone who might experience this issue in the future....we did decide to administer a small prednisone dose for a week and change the antihistamine. The reason for changing the benadryl was mainly for convenience (he really hates the liquid) of giving a pill.
His temp was normal and he looked fantastice in every way except for a couple remaining spots. Ears were good, lungs clear etc...
I now have some extra Meds for future use ( as this will likely happen again) and know that it can take 3 days to really clear up. Also, if just using an antihistamine for this condition you would usually stay on the med a day or two after clearing the hives up.
 so glad my little boy didn't have a more serious reaction!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Mel that is scary. I'm glad he is clearing up. I'm sure the steroid is helping. Did you figure out what he got into?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad the steriods and new antihistamine is working for him. Poor little guy. I had a GSD that was allergic to grass. Every summer she was so miserable untul we got it under control.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow Mel that is scary. I'm glad he is clearing up. I'm sure the steroid is helping. Did you figure out what he got into?


No, not sure other than nothing he ate. Had to be an insect/ bug reaction.
I just really didn't want to wait in case it got worse, and it wasn't getting better, so that's why the hasty ( but happily so) vet call.



svdreamer said:


> I'm glad the steriods and new antihistamine is working for him. Poor little guy. I had a GSD that was allergic to grass. Every summer she was so miserable untul we got it under control.


Ugh, I planted grass just for these little guys! And I hope it doesn't cause me a constant headache--lol! But they really do love running and playing in the yard ( coral rock is not nearly as fun)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad it cleared up! Ninja will never take the liquid I break a benedryl pill in half and give it to him in a piece of meat and in the past when it flared up from his vaccine reaction I bathed him in cool water and put cold compresses on his skin for comfort might try it as you mentioned the area gets hot! Good luck!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Glad it cleared up! Ninja will never take the liquid I break a benedryl pill in half and give it to him in a piece of meat and in the past when it flared up from his vaccine reaction I bathed him in cool water and put cold compresses on his skin for comfort might try it as you mentioned the area gets hot! Good luck!


Great point! I forgot to mention the vet tech told me about the cool rinse down (lol--not for my water hating boy) or better for us, a cool towel wrap since his whole body was getting hot


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad your boy is doing better Melanie. You're a good mama, you nipped those 
annoying hives right in the butt. Ziggy is lucky to have you.  I have a sensitive
boy as well, my Benji is a puppy mill rescue and is full of issues unfortunately.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Firstly I am so shocked that puppy mills are producing Basenjis!!!!
Secondly, I am glad that Ziggy is doing better.
My boy also has allergy issues, I make up rosemary water to dab on the affected areas, it is really soothing. Just bung a handful of fresh rosemary (dried would probably work too but I have never tried it) in a pan of boiling water, simmer for a few mins, allow to cool then put it in a sealed container in the fridge. Dab on as required.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Max gets the same- turned out he was allergic to grass! Makes for a fun time for all when he is walked 4x a day. We give benadryl as needed and treat with prednisone for bad attacks, which happen a couple times a year. Cold bathes have proven to help relieve the itching and cool him down. Good luck and I hope your baby fells better!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Firstly I am so shocked that puppy mills are producing Basenjis!!!!
> Secondly, I am glad that Ziggy is doing better.
> My boy also has allergy issues, I make up rosemary water to dab on the affected areas, it is really soothing. Just bung a handful of fresh rosemary (dried would probably work too but I have never tried it) in a pan of boiling water, simmer for a few mins, allow to cool then put it in a sealed container in the fridge. Dab on as required.


I know, it's disgusting. It's not very popular here though since Basenjis only
have one heat cycle per year, and you know them puppy mills they love to
breed the dogs as often as possible. And luckily there isn't much of a demand
for the breed, most people aren't familiar with them, which I'm grateful for.
Rosemary is great stuff, I never heard of it being used the way you described,
I will give it a go. You are always full of brilliant little helpful tips. Thank you.
As someone who comes from the old country, I really appreciate the natural
remedies.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It may be the grass. Many chis are allergic to grass & if you think it's a bite, chances are he got bit while he was in the grass. I would try to keep him out of the grass except to do his business, then maybe wipe him off with a baby wipe. My chi is allergic to grass & she has learned that I don't want her laying, rolling in the grass, so I'll put a cushion on the grass for her to lay on while she suns & she uses it. I'm planning on making her a PVC lounge bed to put out there as the cushions belong to my patio chairs. Lol

Glad he is doing better! It can be so frustrating not knowing!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> You are always full of brilliant little helpful tips. Thank you.
> As someone who comes from the old country, I really appreciate the natural
> remedies.


Aww, thank you. I always try and do things the natural way if possible and only use chemicals and drugs as a last resort. 
My daughter thinks I am an old hippy lol. I am lucky that i know a few good herbalists and other alternative practitioners, so I have lots of fantastic brains to pick.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Firstly I am so shocked that puppy mills are producing Basenjis!!!!
> Secondly, I am glad that Ziggy is doing better.
> My boy also has allergy issues, I make up rosemary water to dab on the affected areas, it is really soothing. Just bung a handful of fresh rosemary (dried would probably work too but I have never tried it) in a pan of boiling water, simmer for a few mins, allow to cool then put it in a sealed container in the fridge. Dab on as required.


Thanks for the great tip! I have a wonderful herb garden with a huge rosemary bush ( I love rubbing my hands on it then inhaling...so cleansing & stimulating to my brain). I love doodling with herbs and essential oils, so this rosemary water is right up my ally 

I think I have narrowed the issue down to what is called No See Umm's. They are little bloodsucking gnats for the most part, invisible to the eye unless in a swarm. They are prevelant in my area too. I could be wrong ( that this was the issue this time) but I am sure they bother Ziggy the most as he has almost no hair on his underside for protection. I have started using an essential oil spray I put in my palm and rub on all the dogs before they go outside to ward off any pests. They aren't thrilled but need to buck up and deal since it is helpful so far! I am researching another product that is premade with NEEM...made by Ark. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad hes better now


----------

